# Rechteck auf Bild zeichnen



## mephi (13. Apr 2007)

Hi,

ich würde gern wie bei Flickr zB Rechtecke auf ein Bild zeichnen können um dann darin Notizen anzeigen zulassen. 
Als Vorbild dient mir http://fotonotes.net/

Leider kann ich weder php verwenden noch das fotonotes auf java oder javascript portieren.
php fällt weg da das ganze ein plugin fürs JSPWiki werden soll.

Gibts eine einfache möglichkeit ein Rechteck, am besten dynamisch auf ein Bild zu zeichnen?

Das ganze übersteigt mal wieder meine Fähigkeiten.. aber daran lernt man ja


----------



## Ariol (15. Apr 2007)

Einfach die Paint-Methode des Panels auf dem das Bild angezeigt wird überschreiben.


```
public static void paint(Graphics g)
{
    super.paint(g);
    g.setColor(Color.white);//gewünschte Farbe einstellen
    g.drawRect(vonX,vonY,nachX,nachY);//anpassen und bei meherern Rahmen wiederholen
}
```


----------



## mephi (17. Apr 2007)

das bild soll aber auf einer website angezeigt werden. das geht ja wohl nicht einfach so dass ich diese methode über javascript aufruf !?


----------



## Stream (17. Apr 2007)

du lädst ein Bild und packst dann eine Tabelle mit border und keinem hintergrund mit css darüber.

```
table {
    position:absolute;
    top: 20px; 
    left: 20px; 
}
```

dann kannst du mit onclick eine function aufrufen


----------

